# Problem with the Craftsman C3 19.2 volt Lithium-Ion Battery Pack



## soltc (Aug 20, 2009)

A serious problem appears to exist with the Craftsman C3 19.2 volt Lithium-Ion Battery Pack. Below I’ve copied the message I sent Sears and the Craftsman Club this morning.

Has anyone else on this site had a similar experience?

On 06/09/09, I purchased the Craftsman C3 19.2 volt Lithium-Ion Battery Pack & Charger (item #033287141609) at Sears in Garden City, NY (Sales check # 010045522358). The battery pack worked well with my three Craftsman C3 19.2 volt tools:

Craftsman C3 19.2 volt Cordless Drill/Driver (item #00917191000)
Craftsman C3 19.2 volt Impact Driver (item #00917080000)
Craftsman C3 19.2 volt Work Light (item #00911391000)

About March 27, the battery pack indicated that it needed to be charged. I placed it in the charger. The charger ran through the charging sequence, but, when it indicated that the pack was charging, the indicator switched to full charged in about 30 seconds. When I placed the battery in the Drill/Driver, the tool worked when I pushed the trigger the first time, but it ceased to operate on the second push of the trigger. (However, the charger worked fine with my 4 Craftsman C3 Battery Pack and all of my C3 tools ran well with these Ni-Cad packs.)

After repeated tries to get the Lithium-Ion Battery Pack to charge, I returned the battery pack and charger to Sears in Hicksville, NY (Sales check # 012641090696).for a warranty exchange. I believe I got the last Craftsman C3 19.2 volt Lithium-Ion Battery Pack & Charger (item #033287141609) in the store.

Once I got the new battery pack home, I placed it in the charger. The charger ran through the charging sequence, but, when it indicated that the pack was charging, the indicator switched to full charged in about 30 seconds. When I placed the battery in the Drill/Driver, the tool work ed when I pushed the trigger the first time, but it ceased to operate on the second push of the trigger. Repeated tries elicited the same result.

The Sears web site no longer lists the Craftsman C3 19.2 volt Lithium-Ion Battery Pack & Charger (item #033287141609).

Since this problem happened with two of the battery packs, I am reluctant to simply exchange the item again. I would prefer to just have the battery pack replaced with one which has been tested and works.

Thank you! 
Joseph L. Crivelli 
Craftsman Club Member #7071100268094569


----------



## Craftsman (Apr 20, 2010)

*Craftsman batteries*

Joseph - My name is Richard Goldsmith. I'm Craftsman's community engagement manager and I'd love to talk to you more about the problems you're having. Could you email me at richard (dot) goldsmith (at) searshc.com so we can try to address this problem?

Thanks!


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

soltc, did the battery do the same thing with all the tools? If not, I'd suggest you have a short in the drill rather than the battery.


----------



## soltc (Aug 20, 2009)

Frankp,

Both original and replacement LI battery packs reacted the same with all three tools.

Both chargers only had problems with the LI packs.


----------



## soltc (Aug 20, 2009)

*Solution*

I’m happy to report that the subject battery has been replaced with a fully functional one. 
This outcome was due to the kind intervention of the Craftsman's Community Engagement Manager.
This was a problem that needed a contact familiar with the Craftsman line and had technical knowledge. While SEARS Customer Service sincerely tried to help, they don’t have Craftsman-knowledgeable personnel to assist customers.
Anyone who uses Craftsman products should join the Craftsman Club.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

thanks for the update, soltc. It's always good to hear about a business trying to make things right.


----------



## TRH (Sep 9, 2010)

*Craftsman 19.2 Lithium Battery Problems*

:thumbdown:I have had very similar problems with the Craftsman Lithium Ion battery and have my second bad one right now. Sears claims they do not know of the problems but you can find dead Craftsman 19.2 Lithiums on EBAY. I saw a lot of 5 recently. Obviously they have a problem and are ignoring it right now. I liked the battery when it worked. I drove hundreds of 3 inch screws before it needed charging unfortunately the first one only took the one good charge. The second provided even less use before it died. I am back to using old NiCD that I restored but I would like the Lithium set up I bought to work!


----------



## goldrebel (Mar 27, 2011)

*i paid for a lemon also. Craftsman 19.2 Lithium Battery Problems*

:no: 
I bought 1st 19.2v battery in a kit with regular charger and drill at sears a few years back I had heard they were good so I bought couple more things in 19.2v at sears so then I bought like 3 used batteries of eBay they weren’t priced to high (probably have 10 or more things by now that will work off same battery). Then I see Craftsman 19.2 volt Lithium-Ion Battery so then I ask some questions about them from people who worked at local store I had good luck with my other batteries and they had told me these were even greater than those others the new Craftsman 19.2 v Lithium-Ion Battery had no memory and could be recharged at any time. It seems now I had like same problem that the other person that had, that posted with his issues (yes I spent the $140.or $150.bucks for new charger and battery) I didn’t use this to make a living with I drove tractor trailer and being gone 75 to 100 hours a week. A year goes by pretty fast. I have told store owner 2 or 3 times in last couple years. But he seems to want to change subject or have me start over with another kit. Anyway I thought sears should have at least exchanged batteries. Like most middle class working people you will spend $1000’s with SEARS in your life time. I guess I got a lemon.
 goldrebel


----------



## SkinnyWater (Oct 27, 2012)

*Safety issue with Craftsman 19.2 volt NiCad system*

I have the Craftsman 19.2 volt system with the NiCad batteries. I'm not a heavy user so I was really surprised when neither of my two batteries would charge. One was a a couple of years newer than the other. 

Just like the original post, the charger would indicate fully charged when there had not been any charging.

When I took a closer look, the some electrical terminals that connect the batteries to the charger and to the drill were corroded. If there are two terminals, the same one was always corroded. For 4 terminal connections, it was always the same two. This is obviously a design flaw - Craftsman chose the wrong metal for the terminals.

The corrosion could lead to a heat buildup and fire. At the least, it could cause a lot of users to just toss the batteries or the whole system in the trash.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

All batteries eventually die, my dewalt 18v finally kicked the bucket after about 4 years. Under use of a battery is just as bad for it as constant use.


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

I have the Craftsman C3 package. 5 1/2" saw, drill, and light. I got 7 good years of service out of the stock batteries. Then they would no longer hold a charge. I bought new Die Hard C3 packs off Amazon and now they work as good as new.


----------



## SkinnyWater (Oct 27, 2012)

*Craftsman 19.2 Ni-Cad Faulty Design*

In response to 65BAJA and ryan50hrl. I wondered about that also at first. That is not the issue. If I take the time to clean the corroded connectors, the batteries fully recharge and are completely useful. 

That pretty well shows that the problem is the connectors and not the batteries. Bad design/materials specification by Craftsman. I've never had this on any other rechargable battery system.

I have a lot of Craftsman tools - probably 10-15 but their lack of responsiveness on this issue will make me look further for the next purchase.


----------



## Johnwoodworker (Jun 13, 2013)

*Craftsman 19.2 lithium ion battery problem*



soltc said:


> A serious problem appears to exist with the Craftsman C3 19.2 volt Lithium-Ion Battery Pack. Below I’ve copied the message I sent Sears and the Craftsman Club this morning.
> 
> Has anyone else on this site had a similar experience?
> 
> ...


Interesting about this problem. I also have the 19.2 lithium drill and battery. I found that after it was fully charged the first time it worked well and for a long time. Then I noticed that as I pulled the trigger the drill would operate for a couple of seconds then quit. I pulled the trigger several more times and the drill would run sometimes but some times it did nothing. As I tried to charge the battery I also noticed it charging for only a short time. Back to the run not run experience. I let the battery sit for a day then tried to charge it again. Again the same problem, but then on the second try that day it charged. Let me know what Sears says. I obviously have the same problem. I want to expand my Craftsman line of lithium powered tolls but not if they are having some issues.


----------



## GeorgeR.Pel_Ohio (May 5, 2015)

*Last evening, my C3 drill caught on fire*

Hello,
Last evening, my C3 drill caught on fire. 
Sparks and smoke pouring out of the rear vents near the level.
Only had the drill for 2 years, light weekend use. 

My 19.2V battery is going strong, but the C3 drill is shot. Wondering if there is a recall for these drills?
I am holding on to the defective drill in case there was a recall on the C3 Drill. 
Can somebody let me know if there was a recall on these C3's made around 2012?

Best regards,

George


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Duplicate from the other thread, fire indicates flames, smoke indicates burned motor windings...what were you drilling and with what kind of bit.


----------



## OldEd (Jan 14, 2014)

ryan50hrl said:


> All batteries eventually die, my dewalt 18v finally kicked the bucket after about 4 years. Under use of a battery is just as bad for it as constant use.


Yeah... Mine kicked after five years or so - both of them. (14.4 bats) I sent them off for rebuild and they came back okay. Nicad batteries are good only for a certain number of charge/discharge cycles. The "fix" is to replace the individual cells. Go to Youtube and search for "battery pack rebuild" for more details.


----------

